
YouTube to discontinue video annotations because they never worked on mobile - malmaud
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/16/14953756/youtube-annotations-feature-discontinue-cards-end-screens
======
npolet
I've been watching YouTube videos for years and years. I like having something
on in the background while working from home, so i have watched a hell of a
lot of videos. Never once clicked an annotation. Maybe once or twice by
accident, but never on purpose. I was always curious as to whether other
people were actually clicking on these, or whether most other people shared my
dislike of them.

I could always see why they _could_ be a useful thing, like linking somewhere
else at some point during the video, but I always went to YouTube to watch
videos, not take part in some interactive shenanigans.

Of course there are the people that obnoxiously spread annotations over an
entire video. it was almost natural instinct for me to click on the little
settings icon > annotations > off. There are always going to be people that
abuse what they have been giving. I'm glad there is soon going to be one less
thing for them to abuse. Silly humans.

------
StefanKarpinski
Annotations are a horrible, annoying feature in the first place. Good
riddance.

